
California fire near nuclear accident site - jstrieb
https://thebulletin.org/2018/11/california-fire-near-nuclear-accident-site/
======
Rebelgecko
IMO this is the laziest kind of fearmongering. There's nothing wrong with
being skeptical of government claims, especially ones that are unverifiable to
the average person (are there WMDs in Iraq? Who killed JFK? What happened in
the Gulf of Tonkin? etc). However, this is not one of those unverifiable
things. You can get a geiger counter on Amazon for less than $200.

It seems, well, socially irresponsible for the Physicians for Social
Responsibility to make statements about radioactive contamination that
contradict both government and independent tests.

~~~
m0rose
I don't think it's lazy, I think it's intentional. The cleanup efforts have
been in the planning phase for 22 years, so perhaps some fear mongering to
drum up more public outrage/outcry is what needs to happen to make someone do
something.

------
Zhenya
Here's how you know they aren't just reporting but have an angle:

"...one of three major, climate change-charged conflagrations now afflicting
California"

You _know_ it's climate change charged? As in for sure, have evidence?

------
romed
It is pretty hard to burn 100000 acres of California without hitting a toxic
waste cleanup site of some kind or other, unfortunately.

